# Heaven's Metal Club



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

*Heaven's Metal/Rock Club*
*This is a club for all those Metal heads that listen to Christian Metal music.
And it doesnt have to be metal it could what ever christian music you listen to.*
*If you know any bands that are not listed down below, then please tell!*


*You can list your favorite bands or the bands that you listen to*​
*Members:*
Castiel-Favorite Bands are all listed below.
Maelstrom-Haste the day, 36 Crazyfists,August Burns Red, As I Lay Dying

*Known Christian Metal/Rock bands:*
Demon Hunter
The Devil Wears Prada
War of Ages
August Burns Red
BRIAN "HEAD" WELCH
SLEEPING GIANT
Underneath The Gun
Attack Attack!
MYCHILDREN MYBRIDE
GWEN STACY
Before Their Eyes
Forever Midnight Sun
ALOVE FOR ENEMIES
A Plee For Pleaging
underOATH
Here I Come Falling
BURDEN OF A DAY
Family Force 5
JUSTICE-Techno
SKY EATS AIRPLANE
AGRACEFUL
FIREFLIGHT
IMPENDING DOOM
A Thousand Times Repent
PILLAR
With Blood Comes Cleans…
NORMA JEAN
RED
This Romantic Tragedy
INHALE EXHALE Online Now!
Haste the Day
Blessed By A Broken
STICK TO YOUR GUNS
Soul Embraced
As I Lay Dying
36 Crazyfists
The Famine
Flyleaf


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where's Deicide and Graveworm? Dimmu Borgir and King Diamond... they're the best of Christan metal.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Where's Deicide and Graveworm? Dimmu Borgir and King Diamond... they're the best of Christan metal.



So you in?


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting...I'm a fan of Christian Metal myself. My favorite band are probably Haste the day, 36 Crazyfists (you forgot them), August Burns Red, and As I Lay Dying


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, I was only joking man! They're FAR from Christian.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Lol, I was only joking man! They're FAR from Christian.



Yeah, after I re-read the names I was oh yeah, not christian.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lamb of God is a christian band though, you wouldn't think so from their lyric content, but they met in a Catholic school. Dio and Slayer are also Catholic bands that don't necessarily write songs about their beliefs.
Do bands like that count?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Lamb of God is a christian band though, you wouldn't think so from their lyric content, but they met in a Catholic school. Dio and Slayer are also Catholic bands that don't necessarily write songs about their beliefs.
> Do bands like that count?



Um no. Lamb of God are not christian. Also for Dio and Slayer. I listen to bands that are not christian and do not have clean lyrics to. But I just prefer christian metal.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Lamb of God is a christian band though, you wouldn't think so from their lyric content, but they met in a Catholic school. Dio and Slayer are also Catholic bands that don't necessarily write songs about their beliefs.
> Do bands like that count?



In my opinion, I think they might, and the reason I say that is because in Christian Metal, not all the songs are religious, and if they are, its probably through a metaphor, tbh, I haven't a song from my favorite bands that directly praises Jesus or anything, but hey, what do i no =P


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Maelstrom said:


> In my opinion, I think they might, and the reason I say that is because in Christian Metal, not all the songs are religious, and if they are, its probably through a metaphor, tbh, I haven't a song from my favorite bands that directly praises Jesus or anything



Yeah, that is what alot of them do. They don't stand up there and preach but just praise. Like War of Ages and Demon Hunter. But Sleeping Giant preaches sometimes.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 3, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, that is what alot of them do. They don't stand up there and preach but just praise. Like War of Ages and Demon Hunter. But Sleeping Giant preaches sometimes.



Yeah thats why I'm a fan of christian metal, I find stuff like christian rock to be a little cheesy, but christian metal talks about other stuff than just getting to heaven and such


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

What about Flyleaf then?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What about Flyleaf then?



Yeah, I forgot about them.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What about Flyleaf then?



Never listened to them, they any good?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Maelstrom said:


> Never listened to them, they any good?



Yeah there pretty good. The lead singer is a girl.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 3, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah there pretty good. The lead singer is a girl.



I'll check 'em out when i get the chance then


----------

